# G19-Disco!



## Scorpio78 (18. November 2011)

Bin da auf was lustiges gestossen, was ich hier so noch nicht gesehen habe.

FalNET.de





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=gI6XEPgOdBI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mit den Tool kann man seine G19 zu Discokugel machen! 

Unter anderem können auch diverse andere Plugins hinzugefügt werden, wie z.B. Teamspeak.
Dann kann direkt alles auf dem Display mitverfolg werden.

Das Programm ist selberklärend und schnell eingericht.
Benötigte Plugins könne direkt über das Tool gedownloaded und installiert werden.

Wem es gefällt. Viel Spass!


----------



## Own3r (18. November 2011)

Ist schon verrückt. 

Aber es ist auf dauer wahrscheinlich sehr nervend, wenn bei jedem Ton (Windowstöne oder Videos) die Tastatur anfängt zu blinken. 
Gerade bei Teamspeak habe ich es erlebt, dass wenn ich zB was sagen, die Tastatur des Anderen (G19) blinkt.


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. November 2011)

Das mit dem blinken fällt weg, wenn du dir TS auf dem Display anzeigen lässt.
Auf Dauer wäre dieses geblinke auch echt anstrengend.


----------



## brennmeister0815 (18. November 2011)

Passend zur Disco-Kugel Roccat Kone+


----------



## jensi251 (18. November 2011)

Sieht echt cool aus.


----------



## Superwip (18. November 2011)

Nett... leider hab ich wenige Tage, bevor die G19 rausgekommen ist eine G15 bekommen...


----------



## Scorpio78 (18. November 2011)

Musste an ICY-Leds denken, als ich dass das erste Mal gesehen habe.

Gibt aber noch lustigere Sachen. Hab da Tiool wieder deaktiviert, nervt beim Filme schaun,..! 

Die Jungs hatten wohl Langeweile! 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5Wy5YKdbjZQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1USnJAzvGP8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit: 





Superwip schrieb:


> Nett... leider hab ich wenige Tage, bevor die G19 rausgekommen ist eine G15 bekommen...



Dann schau dir die MoD mal an!


----------



## brennmeister0815 (23. November 2011)

Man nehme: Zwei bis drei dieser Tastenbretter, hänge diese an den Weihnachtsbaum und fertig geschmückt ist die Wonzimmer-Tanne. Wegen mir auch Fichte.  Gerne kann man sich so'n buntes Brett auch ins Fenster hängen. Insbesondere in großstädtischen Ballungsräumen sind die "Las Vegas" Weihnachts-Fensterbeleuchtungen _sehr_ beliebt.
Über Geschmack lässt sich vortrefflich streiten. Die Schönheit liegt im Auge des Betrachters.


----------



## =MR-C=KinG[GER] (23. November 2011)

brennmeister0815 schrieb:


> Passend zur Disco-Kugel Roccat Kone+


 
Die hab ich beide, also mache ich ab heute 'ne Disco auf................. ne, quatsch 

So viel blinkende Beleuchtung ist auf Dauer dann ja unerträglich, ich stell mir grad vor, wie meine G19 und Kone+ zusammen rumblinken würden, in allen erdenklichen Farben 
Das Tools scheint aber ganz witzig zu sein.


----------



## ЯoCaT (23. November 2011)

desch aber net so vie bei dem g15 wo man des noch mit dem led mod versehen muss damit es geht oder?


----------



## Scorpio78 (23. November 2011)

ЯoCaT;3668885 schrieb:
			
		

> desch aber net so vie bei dem g15 wo man des noch mit dem led mod versehen muss damit es geht oder?


 
Also das im ersten Post geht per Software.
Bei den beiden anderen Mods wurde aber die Hardware modifiziert.


----------



## Own3r (23. November 2011)

Die G15 kann keine Farben wechseln, daher finde ich die Diskosoftware für diese Tastaur noch unnötiger. 

Hier ist mal ein kleines Video über FalNET von unserem lieben kero81 incl. Kone+. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EeEGvN_U7Lo&feature=channel_video_title


----------

